# One plus two



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

No, not the maths question.. the phone. Anyone fancy this? I remember a really good write up on the OPO and now I'm toying with the idea of grabbing one of these. At the quoted price, it's almost a throw away (Figuratively speaking) if it's not for me.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm using an OPO and, apart from a software update glitch which lost all my Contacts details, I've been really pleased with it.

Having said that, I'm aware that I don't use all of its functionally.......


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i'm waiting for my invite to come through for this, the spec is really good. £289 for a 64gb phone just makes the iphone seem so expesive (which it is)

The only thing which i would of though it would have is NFC as alot of tech going that way but that is only a small issue.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got a OPO & it is easily the best phone I've owned!

If I can sell my OPO for a decent price i'll defo be after one of these


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll be ordering one once my invite appears. Been more than happy with the OP1

Fish


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

I've just ordered an Elephone P8000. £130 delivered. Amazing spec for that price

http://www.elephone.hk/p8000.html


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

clubber01 said:


> I've just ordered an Elephone P8000. £130 delivered. Amazing spec for that price
> 
> http://www.elephone.hk/p8000.html


That looks really good, where did you order it from?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I was going to get the OPO but chickened out and went for another iPhone... regretting it. Mate got the OPO and he's happy with it, he's a techy sort too, so if he can be kept happy by it!

Might go for the OP2 come contract renewal time!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I was expecting this, or something similar.....










The elephone looks identical to the OP)/OP2, wonder if it's from the same source?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

ncd said:


> That looks really good, where did you order it from?


Like wise I'm tempted too although no O2 4g just 3G


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I didn't bother getting the OPO as my Galaxy S2 was still OK...I thought I'd wait for the S6 but it's just too much to pay for a phone.

I'm surprised the OP2 doesn't have NFC or Wireless Charging, it can't really claim to be a flagship killer if it doesn't have Flagship features.

So I don't know what to do.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> I didn't bother getting the OPO as my Galaxy S2 was still OK...I thought I'd wait for the S6 but it's just too much to pay for a phone.
> 
> I'm surprised the OP2 doesn't have NFC or Wireless Charging, it can't really claim to be a flagship killer if it doesn't have Flagship features.
> 
> So I don't know what to do.


Thought about the new moto X style? Price is cheap in the states so I'm betting that it's the same here when it goes on sale


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thought about the new moto X style? Price is cheap in the states so I'm betting that it's the same here when it goes on sale


Just looked on your recommendation, it looks nice...along with the LG G4 but the SAR ratings are quite high.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Just looked on your recommendation, it looks nice...along with the LG G4 but the SAR ratings are quite high.


What's SAR?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> What's SAR?


Specific Absorption Rate....amount of radiation it kicks out.

I know there is conflicting evidence if they do or don't cause cancer and all this stuff but let's face it, the odds are not going to be stacked in the consumers favour when the trials/reports are funded by the companies that profit from making the phones etc.

The Galaxy S2 I have has one of the lowest SAR ratings possible, the following Samsungs have all been pretty good too.

iPhones are amongst the highest (worst).

Sounds a bit picky/OCD but it's one way of lowering any risk.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Specific Absorption Rate....amount of radiation it kicks out.
> 
> I know there is conflicting evidence if they do or don't cause cancer and all this stuff but let's face it, the odds are not going to be stacked in the consumers favour when the trials/reports are funded by the companies that profit from making the phones etc.
> 
> ...


Oh I see interesting stuff!
Well each to their own I guess, I'm probably around much worse stuff all day so I'm not too fussed about stuff like that

One thing I would say about One plus is their software stack has done downhill since parting ways with cyanogen. I'm pretty sure oxygen OS has had 1 update and that's it

For me its nexus or nothing


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

ncd said:


> That looks really good, where did you order it from?


Sorry mate, been away and just seen your post. I ordered from Coolicool. They ship from HK. Works out about £130 with express shipping. There's a guy on ebay selling them for £147 posted. I would get it from there as I've been waiting ages for my one to be shipped due to stock shortages.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

clubber01 said:


> Sorry mate, been away and just seen your post. I ordered from Coolicool. They ship from HK. Works out about £130 with express shipping. There's a guy on ebay selling them for £147 posted. I would get it from there as I've been waiting ages for my one to be shipped due to stock shortages.


No problem, it's holiday season so expect half of the forum to be away with their bucket and spades. Thanks for the info, my contract ends in Feb, so might look into getting a new phone around then. Think I would probably do the eBay option as it's just easier for the sake of a few beer tokens. Thanks again.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I have just ordered mine today as they sent me an invite


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

For anyone who wants a Oneplus 2 but cannot wait for an invite they are doing 1 hour open shop on monday for anyone to order a phone.


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

dubstyle said:


> For anyone who wants a Oneplus 2 but cannot wait for an invite they are doing 1 hour open shop on monday for anyone to order a phone.


I'm going to try and get one. Fed up of waiting for an invite. Just hope the servers can handle the traffic in that hour.
Stupid time and day to have it though


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you can't get one have a look at Vodafones Smart ultra 6, £125 and get it unlocked for £3. Mega phone for the money. Or the new Moto G at £180 for the 2gb ram version, or even the Alcatel one touch idol 3.

All great phones for pennies.


----------

